
Lyft wants staff to take a spin behind the wheel - petethomas
https://www.cnet.com/news/lyft-wants-all-staff-to-take-a-spin-behind-the-wheel/
======
djrogers
This is a really good idea - kind of an inverse version of dogfooding. Reminds
me of a period where every SE in our company had to ride a tech support phone
for 8 hours, it's good to get exposure to other sides of the business.

